# Wireless Coaxial/HD Transmitters Setup



## TVDiscussions (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello. I am new here and was looking for some guidance on a new home theater system set up.

I recently moved into a new condo (so I'm limited on what I can change structurally). My cable jack is located on the opposite side of the room of where I would like to have my HDTV (and TV Stand). I would prefer not to have to run a coaxial cable from the wall jack to the cable box around the base boards and a doorway, thus was hoping there were some viable wireless options. I've done some research, but cannot figure out the following....

Is there a device out there that would connect directly to the wall jacket and transmit a wireless signal to a receiver connected to the cable box, which would then be connected (wired via HDMI) to my TV/Blu-Ray, etc)? 

Everything I seem to find would connect first to the cable box and wirelessly transmit to the other devices.

Any help you can provide would be great.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't believe there is a wireless coaxial transmitter option. There are companies like one of sponsors, Nyrius, that sell products that wirelessly transmit hdmi signals from a cable box to a television. 

Someone else may chime in with different information, but I think your best options are:

1) put the cable box near the coax wall plug and try a wireless HDMI option.

Or

2) look into some if the paintable wire management products at lowes or Home Depot and run a channel around the room from plug to cable box.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Wireless hdmi for a condo would work. But they can get fidgety after a few months use. Keep ur receipt


----------

